# Scratch built mid-engine electric sports car



## Thumper (Nov 24, 2010)

Well after two years, it's _almost finished_. Still have a list of about 20 small items to look after over the winter but I finally got it on the road. Registered, safetied, insured, and plated.










It's a 1250 lb all electric with a 96V 100Ah LiFePO4 battery pack, 50 HP AC motor putting out 90 ft-lb of torque. I don't know what the 0-60 time is yet but it should be fast. Also don't know the range on a full charge. Waiting for some warm Indian Summer weather up here in Canada.

Build log is here - http://www.szott.com/zot2/zot2.html


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good looking build. I am interested in the handling as I had wondered about moving a front drive transaxle to the rear. The link to electrocleaning in your build log looks like it will be useful.


----------



## Thumper (Nov 24, 2010)

The handling is pretty amazing although I haven't had a chance to really push it yet. I've only done 30 km on it so far. I'm going to try it in autocross next year.

The weight distribution is about 60% rear and 40% front. Not quite the ideal 50/50 but the option was to put some of the batteries up front which would require running high voltage/high current cables through the chassis. As it is, my longest cable is about a foot long.
The Suzuki transaxle is 45 lb, the AC50 motor is 100 lb and the battery pack is 280 lb and mounted as far forward behind the seat as I could get it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Well after two years, it's _almost finished_. Still have a list of about 20 small items to look after over the winter but I finally got it on the road. Registered, safetied, insured, and plated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice build. I like the style. I posted a link to your build over at our site and hope maybe you join us at the next EVCCON Conference next year with your car. It is a worthy build to be shown off. I hope to see more information about your car. Can you by chance to a roll down test. Have a look at the shows Jack Rickard publishes. I think you will like them. Some good ideas you can do and publish for your vehicle are presented in his shows. Do you have LLR tires on your car? 

http://www.evtv.me.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/

Pete


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful build. You did a great job of keeping the weight down too. You have a real body with doors and even a roll bar. Your vehicle is heavier than my EV Beach Buggy by mostly just the difference in pack weight!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

this is stellar. like an electric modern version of the bug eye sprite!


----------



## Thumper (Nov 24, 2010)

I took it out for a longer ride the other day and logged some data. Just an easy 68 kph max drive around town with my wife. Drove 27 km and used 2.7 kWh according to my e-xpert pro battery meter. That's only 100 Wh/km. Not bad for mostly stop and go driving with a passenger.

That works out to about 0.6 cents per km based of off-peak time charging.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, quite a project! Nice work, and well documented! 

I converted a 2001 Suzuki Swift with the same motor/controller. The transmission has always been noisy, even before the conversion, whining/growling especially in first gear and when cold. Since you rebuilt your transmission I am wondering if it is quiet, or if the noise is just a product of the design. 

I get around 190 - to 200 Wh/mile at 50 - 55 mph, and I am sure you will do much better. Btw, the peak torque of the AC50/Curtis is about 92 ft-lb per Curtis dyno measurements and also some made by Jack Rickard. I would expect about 8 - 9 seconds 0 to 60 mph time for your car compared to 16 seconds for mine, less for you if you removed or lightened the flywheel. Nice job!


----------

